# GPS-Maus über USB ansprechen



## Sc0rP1En (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine GPS-Maus an einen Win XP Prof. PC hängen, die GPS-Daten mittels einem Java-Programm auslesen und dann in demselben Programm verarbeiten.

Ich weiß, dass es mittels COM ganz einfach wäre, hätte aber gern USB.

Brauche ich hierfür eine eigene Java-Library um die GPS-Maus anzusprechen oder gibt es da etwas vorgefertigtes mit dem ich alles was mit USB zu tun hat, asprechen kann?

Danke für eine Hilfe.

Greets
Sc0rP1En


----------



## XHelp (18. Aug 2010)

Deine Frage hört sich verdächtig nach "wie schreibe ich ein Treiber in Java" an.
Ansonsten könntest du dir GPSylon - an Open Source Java GPS Map Application/Framework. angucken.


----------



## Flashbanger (18. Aug 2010)

Schließ die Maus doch erstmal an. Es gibt viele USB-GPS-Mäuse, die über eine virtuelle COM angesteuert werden. 

Gruß Flashbanger


----------



## Sc0rP1En (18. Aug 2010)

@xhelp: Nein! Das möchte ich eben vermeiden. Darum meine Frage, ob es für USB einen allgemein Treiber gibt.

@Flashbanger: Ich habe die Maus eben noch nicht. Darum möchte ich mich vorinformieren.


----------



## XHelp (18. Aug 2010)

Es gibt keinen Treiben für USB in dem Sinne in dem du es meinst. Ein Treiber ist für ein Gerät.
Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Treiber für die meisten GPS Mäuse eine gemeinsamme Schnittstelle besitzen, so dass du da schnell fündig wirst.


----------



## Flashbanger (18. Aug 2010)

> @Flashbanger: Ich habe die Maus eben noch nicht. Darum möchte ich mich vorinformieren.



Dann müsstest du mal schaun, ob es im Internet möglicherweise Datenblätter und Handbücher für die Maus gibt. 

Oder du kaufst dir eine serielle Maus, und benutzt einen Seriell-USB Adapter. 

Hier gibts einen für sehr wenig geld :

Adapter : USB A Stecker > RS232 Serielle Schnittstelle bei eBay.de: Kabel Adapter (endet 05.09.10 10:11:09 MESZ)

Gruß Flashbanger

PS: Der Adapter funktioniert auch mit Linux(getestet mit Ubuntu 10.04)


----------



## Sc0rP1En (19. Aug 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

@xhelp: Sobald ich eine Maus habe werde ich das ganze mal Testen und mich dann evt. wieder melden. ;-)

@Flashbanger: Wenn ich von Seriell auf USB umstecke, kann ich dann ganz normal die Serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen?


----------



## Flashbanger (19. Aug 2010)

> @Flashbanger: Wenn ich von Seriell auf USB umstecke, kann ich dann ganz normal die Serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen?



meinst du damit, dass du das ganze etwa so anschließt?

PC-RS-232 <--> RS-232-USB-Adapter <--> USB-GPS-Maus


Wenn ja , dann ein ganz klares NEIN!

Ich hab dir diesen Adapter vorgeschlagen, falls du eine RS-232-GPS-Maus an einen PC ohne RS-232 schnittstelle anschließen willst. Da GPS nur bei mobilen PCs wie Notebooks sinn macht, und diese meißt über keine RS-232 mehr verfügen. 

Wenn du glück hast, dann funktioniert die USB-GPS-Maus sowiso über eine virtuelle Serielle Schnittstelle. 

Gruß Flashbanger


----------



## tuxedo (19. Aug 2010)

Flashbanger hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du glück hast, dann funktioniert die USB-GPS-Maus sowiso über eine virtuelle Serielle Schnittstelle.



Ich geh noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass du kaum eine GPS-Maus mit USB-Anschlulss finden wirst, die nicht via mitgeliefertem Treiber als virtueller COM-Port angesprochen wird.

Sogar bei Bluetooth-GPS-Mäusen wird RS232 gesprochen (okay, da geht's wohl aus mangel an passenden Bluetooth-Profilen nicht anders).

Ergo: Egal was du anschließt: In den allermeisten Fällen wird es auf eine RS232 Kommunikation hinaus laufen. Ergo: rxtx.org benutzen.

- Alex


----------

